# CWM Touch Recovery for LG Spectrum, ported from Koush's release for Nitro



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Koush released an official CWM recovery for the LG Nitro this weekend, which is a touch based recovery. I've ported it to the LG Spectrum and except for one issue, we seem to be golden. I've found a work around for that and all the instructions are below.

This is a fully functional version of CWM. Nandroid backup and restore work without a glitch as does formating of /data and /cache.

WARNING: IF YOU ARE NOT FAMILIAR WITH THE DD COMMAND OR HOW BADLY YOU CAN MESS UP YOUR SYSTEM, WAIT FOR A PROPER SCRIPT TO BE WRITTEN TO USE THIS.

Grab the following file:

http://androidfiles....h/cwm_touch.img

Save that to your adb directory.

Make sure your phone is connected and in debugging mode and that you have already rooted

Do the following commands

adb push cwm_touch.img /sdcard/cwm_touch.img
adb shell
su
mount -orw,remount /dev/block/system /system
rm /system/etc/install-recovery.sh
dd if=/sdcard/cwm_touch.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p13
exit
exit
adb reboot recovery

You phone will now reboot and hopefully into CWM recovery touch. If you get a blank screen, I have found this typically means your phone has been on too long. Fully power it off and leave it for a bit. Then turn it on and try the "adb reboot recovery" command again, or use a program like Rom Manager to get into recovery.

How to fix boot loop into CWM:

This assumes that your system got really bad and you used the button combo (down vol + power, wait, power, power) to get into CWM the hard way as a last resort. This sets a flag in the system that will constantly force you back into CWM. Here is the fix.

As a percaution, do a nandroid backup of your phone while in CWM
Next, fix what ever was causing you to boot loop in the first place that made you have to use the button combo.
Then mount your sdcard in CWM (mounts and storage -> mount sdcard)

*NEW INSTRUCTIONS:*

Grab this file:
http://androidfiles.massivefilehost.com/cwm_touch/cwm_bootloop_fix.zip

Ideally, you should put this file on your SD card when you install recovery, but you can also push it with ADB while stuck in recovery or use another smart phone to download it to your SD card and then put the SD card in your phone.

In CWM go into "install zip from sdcard -> choose zip from sdcard ->" then scroll down until you reach the file "cwm_bootloop_fix.zip". Click on it, then confirm. Let it do its thing. When it's done, you can now go back to the main menu and choose reboot and it will boot normally.

If anyone runs into issues, please let me know.


----------



## gongsh0w (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome work Neph! I just picked this phone up a few days ago..I appreciate your work on this phone. I'm going to get myself acquainted with it for a little bit first but I will definitely be giving this a go. Already have it rooted so hopefully soon we have some ROMS to flash! What is your twitter handle?


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

At this point I don't use Twitter. If I keep getting sucked deeper and deeper into Android development, I may have to thou. At this point, I have not seen any functional Roms, but there is a person working on a CM9 port for the LG Nitro. I'm hoping that he opens up his source on release so that we can port it to the Spectrum.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm testing a CM7 build I did just so we can get something other than stock and CM9 will come after... ICS is a bear to get to jive with GB phones, so that will take more work than CM7.


----------



## real0325 (Nov 6, 2011)

Dont forget about nitro's rom


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Mr. B. Feel free to drop me a link to the new build once you have it available. I would love to test out a CM7 build and I'm use to nightlies from the Droid1 so I know things don't always work right the first time.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Will do. I'm about to test it... Had to use cwm to make a backup.

Have you noticed the graphics cwm on touch are poor compared to the other versions?

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## nitroglycerine33 (Jun 10, 2011)

Good job guys. The spectrum I received last week had a bad display so I didn't want to play around with it too much. But I should have a replacement either today or tomorrow.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Nitro, can you pm me your gtalk info? I need to pick your brain about builds for this phone. We're getting assert errors when there shouldn't be any.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## eliX84 (Aug 17, 2011)

When I enter this command it gives me back an error, that it is not present or does not exist

rm /system/etc/install-recovery.sh

any ideas?


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Either you have not taken the V3 to V4 update, or you have already removed the file. Either way, you can ignore the error.


----------



## jjordo1 (Oct 6, 2011)

i have ran the root and cwm push how do you boot this into recovery sorry for the noob question


----------



## jjordo1 (Oct 6, 2011)

nm my question rom manager worked


----------



## cheatcodes777 (May 19, 2012)

So I'm in a bit of trouble here. The recent OTA update somehow caused my spectrum to be stuck in cwm recovery.. I think it's because I deleted the bloatware off my phone but I'm not sure. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

cheatcodes777 said:


> So I'm in a bit of trouble here. The recent OTA update somehow caused my spectrum to be stuck in cwm recovery.. I think it's because I deleted the bloatware off my phone but I'm not sure. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


Please read the first post about how to fix the boot loop. You're phone will still try and take the update thou unless you apply a patch to block it.


----------

